# Games of the Month: November 2011



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Big 3DS month. You know what that means?

[yt]MsGNpVlsmQU[/yt]

Actually it's a big EVERYTHING month. This is the biggest Games of the Month I've ever done.

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! <b>Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.</b> You can also do write-ups for games not bolded or games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff.


Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad.
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America.
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan.
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



Super Mario 3D Land
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Nintendo
*Published by:* Nintendo
*Release date:* November 3rd (Japan), November 13th (North America), November 18th (Europe), November 24th (Australia)
*Genre:* Platformer
*My Hype Level:* CBA
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* About to shit a brick for this one.






I think GBAtemp and I have had different definitions of "killer apps". Like Mario games are fun and all, probably some of the best platformers around, but they don't do a lot for me. I beat 'em in a weekend and they gather dust. I spent a little more time replaying Super Mario Galaxy as Luigi but even then I realized I'm still playing basically the same levels. I like games with meat on their bones. I always liken games to food. I'd say a game with a lot to do is like a steak dinner (if steak dinners are filling, I don't know). It's big and meaty, with lots to eat do. Super Mario 3D Land is like a candy bar. It's short and sweet but once it finishes too quickly. I'd say the game will be worth buying (if I ever bother with the 3DS) when it's like $20 for me (I'm a cheap bastard) but for $40? Not for me.

Shinobi
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Griptonite Games
*Published by:* Nintendo
*Release date:* November 10th (Australia), November 11th (Europe), November 15th (North America), November 17th (Japan)
*Genre:* Action Platformer
*My Hype Level:* Griptonite, aka I've played this before.
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Not as much hype as other things.





Really, it's a Griptonite game. Not that I don't like Griptonite. I've found that their games, albeit reskins with something new added to them, are actually quite fun and enjoyable, and when they're pawned a cheap movie game, it often times comes out pretty fun. I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy Assassin's Creed II: Discovery (DS) and Bloodlines (PSP), and they did a few super hero games for the DS like Iron Man 2 and Spiderman: SD, which were fun. Still, they're mostly the same game, just with something added. AC: Discovery had some stealth and Prince of Persia stuff in it, Iron Man 2 had some shmup elements, Spiderman: SD had some wall crawling, etc etc. It's not bad, it's just very samey. Bloodlines used a completely different engine and stuff but it didn't exactly come out flawless. Considering their only 3DS credit so far is that Green Lantern game, I'm wondering if Shinobi can give them a new reputation on a new console.

Cave Story 3D
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Nicalis
*Published by:* NIS
*Release date:* November 8th (North America), November 11th (Europe), November 24th (Australia)
*Genre:* Platformer
*My Hype Level:* GOD I HATE THIS GAME SO MUCH
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Divided love/hate.





First off, you can't really screw up Cave Story gameplay, so I have a feeling it'll be fine here. My complaints aren't about that. My complaints are about everything else. The game itself is on DSiWare for like what, $10? Or free on the PC and free ported everywhere else? It was a game that was kinda championed as the king of freeware. Now guess what? You can pay $40 for that with a new coat of paint. A terrible coat of paint which defeats the whole art style of Cave Story. It's like if I took Okami and put it into hyper realistic CoD-style graphics. Cave Story was supposed to look old and pay homage to older games. Instead they rip all that out, from graphics to music, give it a new ugly coat of graphics, slap on a $40 price tag, and expect you to buy it. Also, NIS has its name on it, and I really hate NIS. Do yourselves a favor and pick up the DSiWare one if you want it on your 3DS, or get the PSP port if you want it portable (for free), or get it on the PC or WiiWare if you want it at home.


Tales of the Abyss
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Team Symphonia
*Published by:* Namco Bandai
*Release date:* November 25th (Europe)
*Genre:* ARPG
*My Hype Level:* Eh, it's Tales, I'll pass
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Moderate hype





I've tried a few Tales of games in my time and found nothing particularly compelling after them. The combat is interesting but it seems to be highly unchanging. It's still mostly the same from game to game. Story, it's a JRPG, so let's forget about that. I'm sure someone here will go into deep detail on how each Tales of game has incredibly deep storylines and the combat is significantly different from game to game but I'm not seeing it. They're alright but I get bored of them very quickly.

Sonic Generations
*Platform:* Xbox 360, Playstation 3, PC, 3DS
*Developed by:* Sonic Team
*Published by:* Namco Bandai
*Release date:* November 1st (North America), November 3rd (Australia), November 4th (Europe), 3DS dates differ.
*Genre:* Platformer
*My Hype Level:* I'll pass, better games for the month.
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* OMG SONIC IS ALIVE.





Eh. That's the sound that went through my head when I played the demo. It's a Sonic platformer. Maybe it's because a big amount of Sonic games have sucked over the past few years, but I don't see the hype behind it. It just seems light and fluffy. Maybe worth a $15 XBLA download, but not a $50 game ($40 on PC apparently). I'll spend my money on Saint's Row The Third, thank you very much.

Goldeneye 007: Reloaded
*Platform:* Xbox 360, Playstation 3
*Developed by:* Eurocom
*Published by:* Activision
*Release date:* November 1st (North America), November 4th (Europe)
*Genre:* FPS
*My Hype Level:* OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU ACTIVISION
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Eh.





If there's one thing GBAtemp doesn't know about me, it's that I'm a huge Bond movie buff. It was my childhood and I still love them today. I bought the Encyclopedia, the calendars (I still do), the books, and of course, the movies, which I own all 22 of. Goldeneye on the Wii was a great FPS game in general. Not just a "good for the Wii" FPS, but a great FPS. It, in my heart, combined modern shooter mechanics with a good sense of fun. Of course, it suffered the issue of being on the Wii, so online modes were gimped and controller options weren't spectacular if you had only Gamecube controllers. Fortunately, the greedy masterminds at Activision decided to port this to the HD consoles, giving us upped graphics, a better control scheme, and of course, the online. While I'm not sure I'll buy it off the back, it's definitely up there for me. Provided I can get other people to play it with me...


Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
*Platform:* Playstation 3
*Developed by:* Naughty Dog Software
*Published by:* SCE
*Release date:* November 1st (North America), November 2nd (Japan, Europe), November 3rd (Australia)
*Genre:* Action Adventure
*My Hype Level:* I don't have a PS3 so...
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* If we have a PS3 we're probably play JRPGs or something.





I've heard Uncharted called boring, Dude Raider, or just bad. And I've also heard it called fantastic, an awesome exclusive, fun as hell, etc. Dude Raider is why caught my eye. What's so bad about that? I like Tomb Raider a bit. Sure, you can't stare at Laura Croft's breast and butt tumors, but hey, it's on the PS3 so it'll be a bit more shiny. I don't think Uncharted would be the first thing I'd get with my PS3, but if it ever comes across my eye in a bargain bin and I had a PS3, I'd definitely get it.


Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
*Platform:* Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
*Developed by:* Bethesda Game Studios
*Published by:* Bethesda Softworks
*Release date:* November 11th (North America, Europe, Australia)
*Genre:* ARPG
*My Hype Level:* Never heard of it
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Seriously, what is this game?





Eh, I did some research and apparently Elder Scrolls is a mildly popular WRPG with some open world stuff in it. Not terribly popular though, it's actually borderline indie. But in all seriousness, why are people hyped to shit about it? I played Oblivion and I got bored. Fallout 3 was more fun. I've seen videos for Skyrim and it just looks to have a terrible inventory and everything is just overly cinematic. Wanna distribute skill points or whatever? Well let's show you zooming out into the sky and see a bunch of constellations! Wanna see the world map? IT'S IN 3D! Plus the graphics just look to be like Oblivion with some odd coating over them, like everything got a second coat of paint or something. Animations are better but almost everything is a step up from Oblivion in that aspect. And before you go all PC master race on me and say "BUT IT HAS MODS", well congratulations. If you need mods for your game to be worth playing, then doesn't that just say something about the game itself? You guys enjoy rimming the sky, I'll be playing Tron in Saint's Row The Third.


Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
*Platform:* Playstation 3, Xbox 360, Vita (later)
*Developed by:* Kojima Productions
*Published by:* Konami
*Release date:* November 8th (North America), November 10th/23rd (Japan, 10th is Peace Walker HD, 23rd is the rest), November 29th (Europe)
*Genre:* Hideo Kojima mindfucking
*My Hype Level:* Third place runner up to Game of the Year
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* I would hope you're hyped





Do you like MGS2 and MGS3? You should. Did you like their special editions more? Definitely. Did you like Peace Walker? Probably, that game was awesome. Would you like all these games in HD? Yeah! You want the special editions included? Fuck yeah! You want Peace Walker to have online play? KONAMI YOU ARE READING MY MIND. Seriously, people give a lot of shit to HD re-releases, but c'mon, this is too good to be true. You're getting MGS2, MGS3, Peace Walker, Metal Gear, and Metal Gear 2. For like $50. All of them in HD. With online play for Peace Walker. This shit can't go wrong. My third runner up for game of the year.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
*Platform:* Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
*Developed by:* Infinity Ward/Sledgehammer Games
*Published by:* Activision
*Release date:* November 8th (North America, Europe, Australia), November 17th (Japan)
*Genre:* FPS
*My Hype Level:* Not by Treyarch, pass
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* GOD I HATE COD URGGHHHH





So we've got another Call of Duty by Infinity Ward. Snore. I'm no big fan of CoD but I certainly don't hate it. I just find Infinity Ward ones to be so dull. How people put them over Treyarch ones blows my mind. First off, Treyarch gives a crap. When Modern Warfare was popular for being modern and not a generic WWII FPS, Treyarch took it back to WWII. And it made it interesting. They introduced Zombies, which has become quite famous since then. The dual campaigns was an interesting idea, and although the Japan campaign sucked, the European one was a lot of fun. Black Ops gave us a decent, actually borderline good story. It brought Zombies back and made them even better. Plus it changed up the setting to an interesting era (the Cold War). Modern Warfare 3 looks like it's in pretty hot water as well. It's against Battlefield 3, which has been super hyped and is getting out two weeks early. Infinity Ward is in shambles. I've heard a lot of people complaining about CoD Elite, although not mandatory. Let's just say that Modern Warfare 3 is a make-or-break moment for the franchise. Either it'll succeed and keep the series alive forever, or it'll be dead on arrival and that's about the end of the current CoD line.

Saints Row The Third
*Platform:* Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
*Developed by:* Volition
*Published by:* THQ
*Release date:* November 15th (North America, Australia), November 17th (Japan), November 18th (Europe)
*Genre:* WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS
*My Hype Level:* Second place runner up for game of the year
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Not as hyped as me.





Saint's Row 2 was an effective parody of Grand Theft Auto that I would say is more enjoyable than GTA. The clever folks at Volition realized that it was wild and fun, so they cranked that up 10,000% for Saints Row The Thrid. Wanna melt people with a microwave beam on a hover jet? Got that. Wanna slap people to death with a giant dildo bat? Got that. Wanna explode people with an oversized Apoca-Fist? Got that. Wanna go into Tron and fight gangsters? Got that. Every ounce of this game is full of crazy, and I fucking love it.

Also, the winner for game of the year is Portal 2. Just throwing that out there.

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
*Platform:* Wii
*Developed by:* Nintendo
*Published by:* Nintendo
*Release date:* November 18th (Europe), November 20th (North America),  November 23rd (Japan), November 24th (Australia)
*Genre:* Action Adventure
*My Hype Level:* Probably the best Zelda yet
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* OH MY GOD NINTENDO





Pretty much every 3D Zelda is better than its predecessor (exception being the DS games), and Skyward Sword is no different. It looks good, minus trying to put a story in it and the art style is a bit bleh, but they're definitely making it deeper than before and adding some new ideas for once. I can safely say that I'm sorta looking forward to it. I'm not quite hyped on a lot of Wii games anymore, but I'll keep an eye out for this.

Other Releases
I'll be dead honest, there are way too many games this month. All these games deserve write-ups but this page is already too long. So I'll say please refrain from doing write-ups for me this month.


Assassin's Creed: Revelations: 11/15 (North America, Europe, Australia)
Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3: 11/15 (North America), 11/17 (Japan, Australia), 11/18 (Europe)
Rayman Origins: 11/15 (North America), 11/24 (Australia), 11/25 (Europe), 
Need for Speed: The Run: 11/15 (North America), 11/17 (Australia), 11/18 (Europe)
Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary: 11/15 (North America, Europe, Australia), 11/17 (Japan)
King of Fighters XIII: 11/22 (North America), 11/25 (Europe)


----------



## prowler (Oct 22, 2011)

> Eh, I did some research and apparently Elder Scrolls is a mildly popular WRPG with some open world stuff in it. Not terribly popular though, it's actually borderline indie.


not sure if srs or just being guild


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 22, 2011)

I missed your post last month so I'll mention here that I'm enjoying the shit out of Rage.  Not sure if you've checked it out at all but it's a pretty good mix of FPS and "Questing" with some decent combat racing and some fun minigames.  Worth a rent at least despite any "rage" towards id for being mostly unimpressive the past decade and a half...


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't forget kirby's adventure wii comes out 25-11 in Europe


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 22, 2011)

My god you talk a lot of shit.  Super Mario 3D Land will redefine the platformer.  If Nintendo fails to fulfill this achievement, I will personally shove my 3DS up my ass till it breaks and cuts me and I bleed to death out the ass.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *Modern Warfare 3*
> *My Hype Level:* Not by Treyarch, pass



If you said that to a hardcore CoD fan, they would probably threaten to kill you... They aren't very nice you know... But what can they do, they are just some random guys on the internet, If cod fans meant everything they said, we would all be dead while they **** our...

Anyway this month looks pretty good, the last few months of the year are always GREAT for gaming releases.
Cause it's when all the Christmas presents start getting bought.
I swear, every year shops and things start their Christmas sales earlier, in 20 years they'll be starting them on July


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

Uncharted 3
Saint's Row 3
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3
MGS HD Collection

That's me sorted for the year.

EDIT: Cod>>>>>>>>>CoD.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> > Eh, I did some research and apparently Elder Scrolls is a mildly popular WRPG with some open world stuff in it. Not terribly popular though, it's actually borderline indie.
> 
> 
> not sure if srs or just being guild



A little bit of both.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wait, a HD repack of already-released MGS games is your _third runner up for game of the year_?

Tons of great games this month. I can already hear my wallet crying.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

soulx said:


> Wait, a HD repack of already-released MGS games is your _third runner up for game of the year_?



Peace Walker online sold it for me.


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.gamepur.c...g-feb-2012.html European MGS HD release delayed until Feb 2012 BAH!


----------



## impizkit (Oct 22, 2011)

You forgot The Lord of the Rings War in the North for 360 and PS3. Its going to be wicked awesome.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 22, 2011)

MGS HD Collection: Limited Edition
Uncharted 3
King of Fighters 13

Uncharted 1 was mediocre, but the 2nd one was actually great. 3rd one seems to be even better than the first two.


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 22, 2011)

Quite hyped for Skyrim.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

I believe you forgot Minecraft..
Or are you leaving out computer games?


----------



## Windaga (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, I thought Kirby came out in November too? And you don't do eShop/PSN/XBLA releases, right?

I'm super excited for MGHDC and Shinobi. I've already preordered Skyward Sword and Super Mario 3D Land too. From now until...well, probably late summer, I'm going to be broke. Constantly.

And that's a good thing.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol at how u set the hyope for uncharted... What you just said only counts for Japan. Europe/US it will always be FPS>RPG. Uncharted>JRPG. I still play JRPG over FPS anyday!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2011)

Except Cave Story isn't terrible coat of paint. It has been completely redone from the game levels, music and with a lot of added hidden content.
They was even going to added in the original,but ran out of room. 

Why do you hate NIS?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Windaga said:


> Yeah, I thought Kirby came out in November too? And you don't do eShop/PSN/XBLA releases, right?



Kirby is this month. And I do digital releases, just if they're notable (so not re-releases like VC games).



Janthran said:


> I believe you forgot Minecraft..
> Or are you leaving out computer games?



Minecraft? It came out like years ago. The beta is the game itself.


----------



## prowler (Oct 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Why do you hate NIS?


Why do you love NIS?


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 22, 2011)

*Super Mario 3D Land* - Definitely one of my most wanted. I think it is amazing, how they kept the promise of combining elements from SMB 3,World, 64 and Galaxy and as far as I saw in trailers they nailed it. Looks great and imo the fun I had with Galaxy 1 and 2 is the most fun I had this generation (maybe Z:TP came close to that, though I thought Arkham Asylum was amazing as well).

*Cave Story 3D* - I absolutely loved it on WiiWare though I don't know if I want to extra purchase it just because of new graphics. The game itself though, like I said, is beyond amazing. I must play for Metroidvania-Fans!

*Tales of the Abyss* - I really like To-Games though I don't really get why Namco ports a PS2 game to 3DS and a DS game to Vita (Innocence R). As Spock would say: "Most illogical" 

*Sonic Generations* - Man, I love me some Sonic and this one looks just as good as the last entries in the main-series. Really loved Sonic4 and Sonic Colours (both versions) so I'll make sure to get the PS3 and the 3DS version of this game. Also imo this is the greatest birthday present in gaming-history.

*Goldeneye 007: Reloaded* - Played it on Wii and imo it's the best pure FPS I played in a long time singleplayer-wise. I just love the combination of action and stealth and this one nailed it completely. Also the controls and how bond moves a little up when you go into ads really enhanced the experience for me!

*Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception* - Uncharted 1 is imo one of the most overrated games of all time (from me a 7/10 at best). It was just way too flawed but Uncharted 2 on the other hand is a really amazing game and over all improved on everything (9/10 from me). I definitely look forward to this one!

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3* - I'll be fun in multiplayer with my friend. I thought the singleplayer in BO was better then both MW1 and 2 so I'll pass on that.

*Rayman Origins* - I'd much rather see a new 3D title, since this one seems to abandon Raymans identity a little, though It'll still be fun, but in a way different way...

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword* - Most wanted game of this year for sure. I just cannot wait. But btw this statement:





Guild McCommunist said:


> *Zeldas GBAtemp Hype Level*: OH MY GOD NINTENDO


...makes me angry!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 22, 2011)

Master Mo said:


> *Rayman Origins* - I'd much rather see a new 3D title, since this one seems to abandon Raymans identity a little, though It'll still be fun, but in a way different way...


Play the first Rayman, and say that.
IMO 2D Rayman>>>>3D Rayman
3D rayman has levels that are soo damn long


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 22, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> > *Rayman Origins* - I'd much rather see a new 3D title, since this one seems to abandon Raymans identity a little, though It'll still be fun, but in a way different way...
> ...


I actually have played Rayman 1 (PS), Rayman 2 (DC) and Rayman 3 (XBox) and also the GBA-version of Rayman 3. I really like Rayman in 2D but I just enjoyed the 3D games a little more. But my real problem with Origins is its pacing... But I don't wonna be true critical so like I said it will be good in its own right.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 22, 2011)

Really great release month.
I already have Kirby Wii and Cave Story 3D preordered. Will get Super Mario Land 3D when I see a cheaper offer.. and Skyrim I want to check out first to see if it runs on my old PC


----------



## geminisama (Oct 22, 2011)

Totally anticipating Skyrim and AC Revelations. I however do not look forward to Skyrims launch, and thankfully I'm too broke to get it. By the time I can afford it, it should have it's first patch.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 22, 2011)

The internet will be slow worldwide in November because of all the pirates and Steam traffic.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 22, 2011)

Your hype for most anything that isn't terrible and bland surprises me.



As for games, Mario, Cave Story, Skyrim, Zelda and SR:the third. Probably gonna get those.

Er, maybe not Mario. We'll see, I actually have heard absolutely nothing about what it is.

Which actually, Guild instead of telling us your terrible opinion of a game, you should post a description (not your own) of what the game is. That's a lot more informative anyway.



Not Tales of the Abyss because it's a god damn europe launch and I need to wait till feb to play it.

Which is just fantastic. I'm happy about that. I enjoyed that fact quite a bit.

Yeah, Bamco will be receiving a flaming bag of shit in the mail sometime around Nov 26th when I find out ToA is region locked.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 22, 2011)

what no writeup for one of the biggest games ie AC? lol its a game that is not changing too much but no matter how much u play, u wnt get bored
big games man big games.

if ur like me and guild, u better buy a better internet package


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> *stuff*



You sound pretty mad that I'm not a weaboo.

Also, when I quoted your post, it had all these color tags on it. Why is that? Like your post is all black text but it had color tags on it. IDK if it's on your end or just a GBAtemp thing.



shakirmoledina said:


> what no writeup for one of the biggest games ie AC? lol its a game that is not changing too much but no matter how much u play, u wnt get bored
> big games man big games.
> 
> if ur like me and guild, u better buy a better internet package



I like Ass Creed (hehe) and all, I just realized it was another game on the list and just went "AW FUCK WHY DO I HAVE TO WRITE SO MUCH". Plus I haven't been following it a whole lot. I only recently played Brotherhood (still need to finish it, I'm like twenty hours into the single player, haven't touched the multiplayer).


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 22, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:


> what no writeup for one of the biggest games ie AC? lol its a game that is not changing too much but no matter how much u play, u wnt get bored
> big games man big games.
> 
> if ur like me and guild, u better buy a better internet package


AC 3D isn't releasing anywhere in November.

Pft. I'm retarded.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> AC 3D isn't releasing anywhere in November.



There is no AC 3DS I thought, I think it was canned completely. Revelations is the name of the next main series game.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 22, 2011)

*The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*

I am looking forward to this game. Mostly because I already pre-ordered it. Should be good though. I have not played a Zelda game that has disappointed me. (I only play LOZ on Nintendo Consoles not including handhelds)


----------



## LastMartini (Oct 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> > what no writeup for one of the biggest games ie AC? lol its a game that is not changing too much but no matter how much u play, u wnt get bored
> ...



Um you know he is talking about Assassin's Creed: Revelation not Animal Crossing for the 3DS, right?


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> > AC 3D isn't releasing anywhere in November.
> ...


Did not know this. Thanks!





LastMartini said:


> Um you know he is talking about Assassin's Creed: Revelation not Animal Crossing for the 3DS, right?


Wasn't referring to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2011)

I have nothing against you, but as opinion's go, I think you have a horrible taste in games, not just from this thread.


I mean that in the least of offensive ways; to each his own


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

brandonspikes said:


> I have nothing against you, but as opinion's go, I think you have a horrible taste in games, not just from this thread.



And that's why I write these and not you 

(That was a joke)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing against you, but as opinion's go, I think you have a horrible taste in games, not just from this thread.
> ...


I'm ragin


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Oct 22, 2011)

Since you listed several 3DS games,you missed Ace Combat cross rumble and Nano Assault which both come out november,and if I remember correctly GBAtemp were hyped for nano assault.
Edit:Assault, not stray


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 22, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:


> Since you listed several 3DS games,you missed Ace Combat cross rumble and Nanostray which both come out november,and if I remember correctly GBAtemp were hyped for nanostray.



Honestly, they aren't huge name games, especially for the 3DS which is getting a lot this month. I'm just keeping this month to the really big releases (unless Shinobi isn't a big enough release in everyone else's eyes).


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Oct 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mad_gamer_jad said:
> 
> 
> > Since you listed several 3DS games,you missed Ace Combat cross rumble and Nanostray which both come out november,and if I remember correctly GBAtemp were hyped for nanostray.
> ...


Oh I get that,I just thought that they were worth mentioning.Maybe in other releases?
Good job on the list by the way


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Oct 22, 2011)

How is Skyrim even slightly indie...that game has a massive budget...hell when was Bethesda ever indie? I'm not sure if you meant like niche or something but that doesn't even fit either...that game is massively hyped and i'm already sick of it


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

LegendarySkitch said:


> How is Skyrim even slightly indie...that game has a massive budget...hell when was Bethesda ever indie? I'm not sure if you meant like niche or something but that doesn't even fit either...that game is massively hyped and i'm already sick of it


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2011)

LegendarySkitch said:


> How is Skyrim even slightly indie...that game has a massive budget...hell when was Bethesda ever indie? I'm not sure if you meant like niche or something but that doesn't even fit either...that game is massively hyped and i'm already sick of it


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 22, 2011)

Plenty to be excited about for November. _The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword_ is my top priority... might be the first Wii game I bought since _Mario Kart Wii_. For PS3, _Uncharted 3_ looks interesting, though I haven't been a huge fan of the series. _Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3_ is a complete turn-off. _Skyrim _seems to be meh. _Saints Row 3_ looks pretty awesome. If I had a 3DS, I'd love to purchase _Super Mario 3D Land_, that game looks loads of fun.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 22, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword*
> 
> I am looking forward to this game. Mostly because I already pre-ordered it. Should be good though. I have not played a Zelda game that has disappointed me. (I only play LOZ on Nintendo Consoles not including handhelds)



Zelda II: The adventure of Link

This one disappointed me.


----------



## batista1995 (Oct 22, 2011)

Great games but you left out WWE '12.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 22, 2011)

Skyrim fuck yeah. Also, we buy this game to play it, and when you get tired of it after hundreds of hours playing, you can go online and start looking for mods. This way you can again enjoy the game, with new content and subtle/handy changes. That's why I'm all IT GOT MODZ, it lengthens the playtime tremendously.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 22, 2011)

ooohh amazon.com says Nano Assault 3DS will release on November 15.

But I don't see any European release dates yet?


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 22, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Skyrim fuck yeah. Also, we buy this game to play it, and when you get tired of it after hundreds of hours playing, you can go online and start looking for mods. This way you can again enjoy the game, with new content and subtle/handy changes. That's why I'm all IT GOT MODZ, it lengthens the playtime tremendously.



and that why you get the PC version of the game(the ps3 and 360 are ok as well)
but the PC vesion, FOR DA MODS, is  way to go


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 23, 2011)

batista1995 said:


> Great games but you left out WWE '12.


*splutter* Gawd man I nearly spat my drink all over my laptop reading that one! (Actually my youngest lad wants it so I'm teet end up buying the thing anyway!)
Skyrim, Skyward Sword & SM3D Land: 3 of the biggest games of the year for me without a doubt.... all 3 coming out within a few days of each other >.< - ouch said my wallet.... lol at an earlier comment regarding waiting for the patch on Skyrim before bothering to play it.... very true but I've got the day off work so will no doubt rush out to buy it, fire it up and cuss like a sailor half an hour in when it's already crashed twice  Will buy that for the 360, and possibly ehrm, 'acquire' it for the PC later once the mod scene has really kicked in on it....
Rayman & Sonic look good (recent Sonic demo was ok in classic mode, sod the modern sonic stages) but I'll wait for a price drop... Kirby will probably get a buy before them, not sure it'll be up to Epic Yarn standards though (one of my fave games of last year no doubt!), CoD = (actually don't get me started, I've upset plenty cod fans in the past with my comments...), lads also want Lego Harry Potter 5-7...... plus counting I'm out on the piss every saturday night in November - - the rest will just have to wait until a later date....


----------



## mightymage (Oct 23, 2011)

_marvel 3_
_zelda mario and skyrim for me_


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm getting for sure: Skyrim, Zelda Skyward Sword, MGS HD Collection
I might be getting: a 3DS for ze mario!

amazing month for gaming, most definitely


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Getting Cave Story 3D. Might be getting Sonic Generations. Not too sure.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 23, 2011)

the only games i'm caring about is UMVC3 and KOF III and tekken hybrid. and 2 other ones but those may way and i won't get one of them if it does  not have online.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 23, 2011)

I don’t have any time to play games since I have to study for my exams.
Anyway, if I have any time, it will be spent on Skyward Sword

basically... it's the game that everyone has been waiting since they first bought their Wiis


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 23, 2011)

Aww yeah!!!

Super Mario 3D Land
Shinobi
Tales of the Abyss
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 23, 2011)

Skyrim

Nuff' said.



But honestly though, i'm quite overwhelmed by the number of kick ass titles are coming out in one month alone. Looks like I'm all set for the rest of the year


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 23, 2011)

You forgot Kirby!
Kirby is unhappy!
(>°_°)>

And yeah too much (good) games this month.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 23, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:


> You forgot Kirby!
> Kirby is unhappy!
> (>°_°)>
> 
> And yeah too much (good) games this month.


The Kirby game is out this month
Tomorrow, in fact


----------



## Paarish (Oct 23, 2011)

Next month is gonna be so awesome.


----------



## boombox (Oct 23, 2011)

Definitely the most packed November release of games EVER!..or at least one of the best choice of games from all platforms...I'm going to be skint that month.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 23, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> The Kirby game is out this month
> Tomorrow, in fact


Didn't know that.
Why EU has to wait 1 month to get it T_T


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 23, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:


> Didn't know that.
> Why EU has to wait 1 month to get it T_T



You guys get Tales of the Abyss like 3 months earlier than us though. If anyone actually cares about a Tales of game more than Kirby.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm taking the games industry to court for attempted homicide on my wallet. It's sad to think that a bunch of good games are probably going to get lost in the clusterfuck.

Anyway, the games I care about.

Goldeneye 007: Reloaded - Thank you, Activision. However, I know this is going to be tossed over by a lot of people. The hype and marketing don't seem to be there, and since recent Bond games haven't sold spectacularly in the past...

Well, if I can find the change, I'll be picking this up. It'll be great to try to the original classic with the modern touches to keep it playable. (I think videogames are the only medium where that can really be justified)

Skyrim - I'm looking forward to this... to an extent. I enjoyed Oblivion despite its many faults, and this seems to offer a good amount of improvements. I won't go out and buy it immediately, but it looks like it will be decently fun. 

MGS HD Collection - I think the recent "HD remake" trend has gotten a little out of hand, but sometimes, an amazing deal is an amazing deal. The port of Peace Walker alone would be tempting, but the added bonus of MGS2, MGS3, and the original games is enough to seal it. 

Now, if only someone were to make a Timesplitters HD Remake...

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - I've always enjoyed the series, and though I think Treyarch knocked it out of the park with Black Ops, I think Infinity Ward did a fine job with MW (especially) and MW2. What really has me apprehensive is that this isn't even an Infinity Ward game; it's the gutted remnants of the developer plus a few others collaborating to make the game equivalent of the Frankenstein Monster.

It could turn out to be good, but... Well, I'm not going to get my hopes up.

Saints Row The Third - I have only one fear about this game: That it will go so balls out crazy that the game itself will suffer for it. However, SR2 was a blast, so it doesn't seem to likely.

Please, please, please let this be amazing.

Assassin's Creed: Revelations - I've gotten all the AC games this far, but with everything else coming out, something had to go. Besides, another game focusing on Ezio? I like the guy, sure, but this is the third time already. 

Then again, if losing Ezio means being stuck with only Desmond... 

Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary - Ha, no.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know that.
> ...


Don't you diss tales, I'm thinking about getting a 3ds just for it. 

My works gonna suffer this month, far too many good games in too short a period of time. It's like companies want their game to fail, competing against such high profile titles.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 24, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Erdnaxela said:
> ...




/got a 3DS just for it.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm honestly not hyped for any of these games. There must be something wrong with me :[


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 24, 2011)

The only one I'm excited for is Sonic Generations. Never been a Mario fan personally as long as I have been into video games.

22nd though is cutting close to Black Friday for the 3DS Version. Doesn't mean I'm not gonna pick it up though, believe me. If it came out on Black Friday, I'd happily get there 5 hours early and buy it before the rush began, hell I'd fight the rush for it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll wait until March 9th...


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2011)

First I will get Zelda and finish it in a week.
Then COD ill keep me busy till next november with FIFA 12.. if there is a new pokemon game in that time I will play that because when i get a new:
COD
Pokemon
FIFA

I am busy for a year


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Oct 24, 2011)

One piece, Tales of abyss, super mario, uncharted + uMvC3 . . . LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL MONEY OUTTA MY POCKETS


----------



## ilman (Oct 24, 2011)

mario and sonic generations instant buy.
will get mario kart or zelda with them.
I'll get the one remaining for christmas.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 24, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> *First I will get Zelda and finish it in a week.*
> Then COD ill keep me busy till next november with FIFA 12.. if there is a new pokemon game in that time I will play that because when i get a new:
> COD
> Pokemon
> ...


...you must have a lot of time on your hands...35 hours without the sidequests they say


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > *First I will get Zelda and finish it in a week.*
> ...


I have holidays from November 20th


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 24, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > *First I will get Zelda and finish it in a week.*
> ...



35/7=5
5 hours a day is pretty trivial even with school or work to deal with.


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 24, 2011)

definitely getting skyrim and mgs hd collection


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 24, 2011)

lol Skyrim is probably my most anticipated game!  Not to mention Super Mario 3D Land, Skyward Sword, and Cave Story... I'm willing to bet they'll all be great.  Kind of uncanny that someone would give so much praise to a re-release but trash talk all those big-name titles.  Eh, opinions will be opinions I suppose.

I've never tried Saint's Row before, but the ad I saw on TV for #3 was pretty enticing, so I might have to give it a try.  As for the new CoD, well... let's just say I'll be too busy playing BF3 to care.

When AC was mentioned, I'll assume you're referring to Assassin's Creed, but it also brought to mind the new Ace Combat that's releasing for the 3DS mid-November.  Probably not enough hype to be mentioned I guess, but I'm a huge flight game buff so I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if Hydrocity Zone will be in Sonic Generations. If it's in the 3DS Version I am gonna lose it...I love that Zone for the music alone.


----------



## hellklown (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking forward to lose plenty of hours in Skyrim as I did in Oblivion. I'm not completely sure on getting Cave Story, still haven't decided since I haven't seen anything that justifies the extra cost compared to the 2D version.
Looking forward on how COD MW3 will fare against BF3 since I feel that the MW games are loosing their appeal, the same mechanics and cliches in every game. Waiting for the next one from Treyarch XD.


----------

